# Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS



## Fuhlman (19. Januar 2013)

Moin, Moin,

habe von meiner Frau das LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS bekommen und dort ist nur eine Englische Anleitung dabei. Folgende Fragen hätte ich an euch.

1. Hat jemand für euch für das Elite 4 DSI/GPS eine deutsche Anleitung und könnte Sie mir per PDF etc. zusenden ?

2. Falls keine deutsche Anleitung vorhanden ist und jemand dieses Gerät besitzt könnte man mir sonst eine Private Lehrstunde erteilen. Komme aus Kreis Plön / Ostholstein

Würde mich auf eine Anleitung oder Rückmeldungen von euch freuen... :m

Grüße aus Nessendorf
Carsten


----------



## michaelghm (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

Hallo, da ich selbst vor dem Kauf eines Lowrance stehe, bin ich grad etwas abgetaucht in die Welt der Echolote:-D
Bei meinen Streifzügen auf Lowrance.de hatte ich auch bei: http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Elite-Serie/Mark-5x1/Downloads/
Handbücher gefunden - ALLERDINGS :-/ geht er Link oder Download nicht (vll auch nur bei mir) - es muss diese Anleitungen aber geben. Ich würde den Lowrance Support kontaktieren - sollen die dir das zusenden


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

@ Fuhlman

Du brauchst die anleitung nicht einfach dein Echolot im Menü auf Deutsch stellen und los gehts das bekommst du auch ohne Anleitung hin


----------



## Fuhlman (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*



michaelghm schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich selbst vor dem Kauf eines Lowrance stehe, bin ich grad etwas abgetaucht in die Welt der Echolote:-D
> Bei meinen Streifzügen auf Lowrance.de hatte ich auch bei: http://www.lowrance.de/Lowrance-Produkte/Lowrance-Marine/Mark-Elite-Serie/Mark-5x1/Downloads/
> Handbücher gefunden - ALLERDINGS :-/ geht er Link oder Download nicht (vll auch nur bei mir) - es muss diese Anleitungen aber geben. Ich würde den Lowrance Support kontaktieren - sollen die dir das zusenden



Moin,

der Link bzw. Download funktionert nicht...
Schade, danke für die Info...

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## b7carpteam (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

http://www.bootsteileshop.de/transfer/Elite-4-DSI.pdf


----------



## b7carpteam (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

hier hast Du´s

http://www.bootsteileshop.de/transfer/Elite-4-DSI.pdf


----------



## MilanMilan (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

Hallo,

leider geht der Link nicht. bit es eine andre Möglichkeit für eine deutsche Bedienungsanleitung vom Elite-4?

Gruss


----------



## David1981 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

Falles es noch von irgendwem benötigt wird, hier der link

http://www.lowrance.com/de-DE/Produkte/Kartenplotter-Echolote/Elite4DSI-de-de.aspx

MfG


----------



## Fordfan (21. November 2013)

*AW: Hilfe für LOWRANCE Elite 4 DSI / GPS*

Hallo zusammen,


hier findet Ihr die Anleitungen garantiert:

Bedienungsanleitung (deutsch!)
Installationsanleitung für Sonar-und DSI 
Alles PDF-Dateien und sollten somit von jedem gelesen werden könnnen.

Gruß #h
Rene


----------

